# [SOLVED] DHCP - jak zablokować przydzielanie adresów?

## canis_lupus

Potrzebuję zablokować przydzielanie adresów IP hostom nie ujętym w pliku konfiguracyjnym:

```
        host ns2 {

                hardware ethernet 00:00:00:00:00:00;

                fixed-address 10.10.10.5;

        }
```

Jak to mogę zrobic?

----------

## SlashBeast

Pochwal sie co to za serwer dhcp, kilka ich jest.

----------

## canis_lupus

net-misc/dhcp

A moze wystarczy jakoś ograniczyć zakres adresów przyznawanych dynamicznie lub wpisac tam podsiec jakąs lewą (nieistniejącą)?

range 192.168.0.10 192.168.0.10

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja uzywam dnsmasq jako dns forwarder i dhcp server i tam wlasnie ograniczam pule ip jakie sa rozdawane po DHCP.

----------

## canis_lupus

ale ja KONIECZNIE chcę mieć powiązanie IP z MACami i nie chcę przydzielać Ip komputerrom nie "zarejestrowanym".

----------

## one_and_only

'ignore unknown-clients' albo 'allow known-clients' jak chcesz mieć w logu każdego kto nie dostał IP. I man dhcpd.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

a ja nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie możesz po prostu zlikwidować puli dynamicznej? Czyżby najprostsze rozwiązania były najtrudniejsze do zrozumienia?

----------

## canis_lupus

Na to nie wpadłem. Działa - wielkie dzięki.

----------

